# Dometic Fridge/freezer



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

We have had numerous problems with our fridge/freezer (Dometic 
RMD8555), the last problem was the freezer door. The catch was freezing up after about 3 days of running and the door would not open, before the mechanism froze water had been dripping from the pushbuttons that open the door. This door has been replaced once and the engineer, when he looked at the old door said it looked like not enough insulation had been pout in the door, but this new door is no better. Has anyone else had a problem with the locking mechanism freezing and door unable to be opened. Thankyou.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry, we have an Autotrail Cherokee , seems to have gone into swift section.


----------

